# $1,000 SBA grant.. what now?



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

If I was to allegedly receive a $1,000 direct deposit from the SBA peeps..
What’s next?
Wasn’t this program a loan or is it just a one time grant?
Anyone else applied?


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

if you were to allegedly receive a $1000, wouldn’t you already know what you signed for? Wouldn’t you read the contract before you actually signed for it?


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

Well someone could miss understand a contract.. 
there seems to be no follow up emails from the SBA.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

You are talking about the SBA EIDL loan advance
It does not need to be repaid. And yes I have applied

I don’t know how the actual loan works, except if you get the loan it’s a long term, low interest loan


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

You get the money, you put it as a down payment on an expensive car, you do uber, you live the american dream baby!!!!.


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

At one point Uber was the American dream 😒
Now I’m just waiting for someone to get run over by Caltrain so it shuts down and the surge hits 4x


----------



## Leoncio (Mar 6, 2019)

You can spend the $1000 for just about anything you want, in a few days you are going to get an email invitation to apply for a loan that a SBA loan officer worked for you based on your income and ability to pay. You can just ignore this invitation or you can accept the amount they are preapproving you and continue, if you say yes then they will send you another email to sign loan documents and after that your money in the bank. Is going to be a loan that you can stretch to 30 years at 3.75 percent interest. You can spend this money on your business, thats the main point of this loan. The SBA also was order to accept credit scores as low as 475 so many people cam qualify.


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

Leoncio said:


> You can spend the $1000 for just about anything you want, in a few days you are going to get an email invitation to apply for a loan that a SBA loan officer worked for you based on your income and ability to pay. You can just ignore this invitation or you can accept the amount they are preapproving you and continue, if you say yes then they will send you another email to sign loan documents and after that your money in the bank. Is going to be a loan that you can stretch to 30 years at 3.75 percent interest. You can spend this money on your business, thats the main point of this loan. The SBA also was order to accept credit scores as low as 475 so many people cam qualify.


Wow thanks for that info &#128591;


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Leoncio said:


> You can spend the $1000 for just about anything you want, in a few days you are going to get an email invitation to apply for a loan that a SBA loan officer worked for you based on your income and ability to pay. You can just ignore this invitation or you can accept the amount they are preapproving you and continue, if you say yes then they will send you another email to sign loan documents and after that your money in the bank. Is going to be a loan that you can stretch to 30 years at 3.75 percent interest. You can spend this money on your business, thats the main point of this loan. The SBA also was order to accept credit scores as low as 475 so many people cam qualify.


thanks for that info


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Uberbrent said:


> if you were to allegedly receive a $1000, wouldn't you already know what you signed for? Wouldn't you read the contract before you actually signed for it?


I hate people like you. Answer the ****ing question or shut the **** up


----------



## Nice (May 27, 2015)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> I hate people like you. Answer the @@@@ing question or shut the @@@@ up


So many people on this site hate helping people for some reason.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Someone I know very well got a $10K loan from the SBA that he defaulted on and got discharged in a Chapter 7 bankruptcy.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

folks, the original wording was a $10,000 grant. that's what I applied for. the SBA gave me a $1,000 advance instead. so I got something I did not apply for


----------



## Aura07 (May 1, 2020)

jeanocelot said:


> Someone I know very well got a $10K loan from the SBA that he defaulted on and got discharged in a Chapter 7 bankruptcy.


for 10k???? he might just max his CC over 100k and go down like aboss.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Aura07 said:


> for 10k???? he might just max his CC over 100k and go down like aboss.


Don't worry, he was up into 6 figures on unsecured debt that he ended up getting discharged, LOL; he has called it his "deal of the century".


----------



## hottiebottie (Apr 5, 2020)

I applied for the eidl grant on april 4 havent heard anything from them since


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

SBA ran out of money 💰 
A lot of dough went to bigger corps


----------



## DamnIWouldlikeaREALjob (Jun 7, 2017)

PopcornEater said:


> If I was to allegedly receive a $1,000 direct deposit from the SBA peeps..
> What's next?
> Wasn't this program a loan or is it just a one time grant?
> Anyone else applied?


I received my $1000 today

I originally got an email saying the EIDL was being limited to $1000 per employee. And, of course, as an independent contractor, I am an employer of just one.

The direct deposit had the acronym of EIDG.....I think meaning the G means GRANT.

Anyways, for those that applied, it's possible yours too will show up shortly.


----------



## Tony Neo (Oct 25, 2015)

New Uber said:


> folks, the original wording was a $10,000 grant. that's what I applied for. the SBA gave me a $1,000 advance instead. so I got something I did not apply for


No it's up to $10,000. They have already clarified that there's not enough money to give everyone $10k. If you have 10 employees, you will get 10k. It's $1k per employee.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

DamnIWouldlikeaREALjob said:


> I received my $1000 today


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

DamnIWouldlikeaREALjob said:


> I received my $1000 today
> 
> I originally got an email saying the EIDL was being limited to $1000 per employee. And, of course, as an independent contractor, I am an employer of just one.
> 
> ...


As you say the $1000 is a forgivable advance on a low interest long term loan. Did you get anything with the $1000 That talked about a full application for a loan.


----------



## jonsnownothing (May 10, 2019)

Leoncio said:


> You can spend the $1000 for just about anything you want, in a few days you are going to get an email invitation to apply for a loan that a SBA loan officer worked for you based on your income and ability to pay. You can just ignore this invitation or you can accept the amount they are preapproving you and continue, if you say yes then they will send you another email to sign loan documents and after that your money in the bank. Is going to be a loan that you can stretch to 30 years at 3.75 percent interest. You can spend this money on your business, thats the main point of this loan. The SBA also was order to accept credit scores as low as 475 so many people cam qualify.


i applied a while ago, got the $1000 a while ago, but so far no email invitation for any loan. do they email you to let you know you got rejected?


----------



## DamnIWouldlikeaREALjob (Jun 7, 2017)

oldfart said:


> As you say the $1000 is a forgivable advance on a low interest long term loan. Did you get anything with the $1000 That talked about a full application for a loan.


No, no documents. Just the $1000 in my bank account. I gave them the bank info when I applied.

Remember, originally, it was stated they would provide a grant "within 3 days" of initial application AND if they didn't follow up with a loan offer, the money they gave you upfront would be free.

Hey, I'd take a 30 year loan @3.5% if it was for 30-40K or more. But, so far, nothing from the SBA even saying they deposited the funds.

And, as was posted here earlier by someone else, if they contact you, offer you a loan and you don't like the terms, then the funds given up front are considered a grant, up to 10K.


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate (Aug 25, 2017)

Leoncio said:


> You can spend the $1000 for just about anything you want, in a few days you are going to get an email invitation to apply for a loan that a SBA loan officer worked for you based on your income and ability to pay. You can just ignore this invitation or you can accept the amount they are preapproving you and continue, if you say yes then they will send you another email to sign loan documents and after that your money in the bank. Is going to be a loan that you can stretch to 30 years at 3.75 percent interest. You can spend this money on your business, thats the main point of this loan. The SBA also was order to accept credit scores as low as 475 so many people cam qualify.


Free $1k baby


----------



## DamnIWouldlikeaREALjob (Jun 7, 2017)

Misunderstood Pirate said:


> Free $1k baby


I also applied for the PPP and was confirmed with an SBA PPP loan confirmation number.

Unfortunately, I went through Ready Capital (or maybe not) but they have sent me numerous emails saying they have 40,000 PPP applications to process and it's _taking time!_ No sh#t batman!

If I get a PPP grant, and agree to it, the $1K I received will be rolled into that, so good news, goods news I think. I'll know before end of next week.


----------



## Dastewart10 (Dec 21, 2019)

Leoncio said:


> You can spend the $1000 for just about anything you want, in a few days you are going to get an email invitation to apply for a loan that a SBA loan officer worked for you based on your income and ability to pay. You can just ignore this invitation or you can accept the amount they are preapproving you and continue, if you say yes then they will send you another email to sign loan documents and after that your money in the bank. Is going to be a loan that you can stretch to 30 years at 3.75 percent interest. You can spend this money on your business, thats the main point of this loan. The SBA also was order to accept credit scores as low as 475 so many people cam qualify.





DamnIWouldlikeaREALjob said:


> I received my $1000 today
> 
> I originally got an email saying the EIDL was being limited to $1000 per employee. And, of course, as an independent contractor, I am an employer of just one.
> 
> ...


Surprisingly, i just got $ 1000.00 from the EIDL program, this morning. Completely surprised me, like my jaw dropping to the floor. I applied the week after The program started. So if I got hopefully more drivers that applied for it will get it.


----------



## DamnIWouldlikeaREALjob (Jun 7, 2017)

Dastewart10 said:


> Surprisingly, i just got $ 1000.00 from the EIDL program, this morning. Completely surprised me, like my jaw dropping to the floor. I applied the week after The program started. So if I got hopefully more drivers that applied for it will get it.


Awesome man. Yes, I hope many more drivers that applied will also be seeing this in the coming days! Really, we work hard for the money we get and this pandemic has killed the volume of pax!


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

Let me see if I have this straight...if you are claiming unemployeement and also receiving the additional $600 and then you get the loan approved to pay yourself (or your employees) $1000, then you would have to claim income and wouldn’t receive the unemployment for the week...kind of a wash.


----------



## DamnIWouldlikeaREALjob (Jun 7, 2017)

Uberbrent said:


> Let me see if I have this straight...if you are claiming unemployeement and also receiving the additional $600 and then you get the loan approved to pay yourself (or your employees) $1000, then you would have to claim income and wouldn't receive the unemployment for the week...kind of a wash.


If it's a loan, I don't think paying yourself would disqualify you from unemployment....it's not like you get to keep the money, it has to be repaid, if it's a loan. No different than going to your local bank and asking for help....got nothing to do with UI benefits.

It's not PPP, it's EIDL. PPP, no doubt, if it's a grant, is, by definition, salary protection.

On the other hand, if it's a grant...it may be what you decide to do with the money....maybe pay down your car, upgrade to a better used car....invest in your business.....I'll leave that up to an accountant friend of mine


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

Did you not read where 75% of the “loan” needs to be used for payroll? That’s ok...they may never get you for fraud of the unemployment system...especially since it’s a federal crime with the additional $600.


----------



## DamnIWouldlikeaREALjob (Jun 7, 2017)

Uberbrent said:


> Did you not read where 75% of the "loan" needs to be used for payroll? That's ok...they may never get you for fraud of the unemployment system...especially since it's a federal crime with the additional $600.


You are mixing the two....
EIDL is a loan (or a grant if you don't get offered a loan). A loan can be used for whatever you want, it doesn't have to be payroll.

PPP, as I said, is for payroll (atleast 75%). And, yes, I said if you get a PPP, you cannot collect UI.

As for fraud, I'll pass. Not worth it for $600/month. But I would certainly get tax advice if I end up with $600/month and EIDL.


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

Uberbrent said:


> Did you not read where 75% of the "loan" needs to be used for payroll? That's ok...they may never get you for fraud of the unemployment system...especially since it's a federal crime with the additional $600.


They could have said no to the loan or grant.. just like they said no when I applied for UI before the 28th because I have a 1099...
Uber is in that gray are where it's still legally arguing over drivers classification.
Sounds like double dipping, but look at it carefully. . You are technically a business and don't have the perks of working under the umbrella of a corporation &#128556;


----------



## Paulie0902 (Jun 5, 2015)

New Uber said:


> folks, the original wording was a $10,000 grant. that's what I applied for. the SBA gave me a $1,000 advance instead. so I got something I did not apply for


It was originally going to be $10,000 advance but after being overwhelmed they limited it to $1000 per employee, or self employed person.


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

Paulie0902 said:


> It was originally going to be $10,000 advance but after being overwhelmed they limited it to $1000 per employee, or self employed person.


Pelosi is trying to get people the remaining from the $10k grant..
Might be the only good thing she has done in office &#128530;


----------



## DamnIWouldlikeaREALjob (Jun 7, 2017)

Latest after my $1000 deposit from SBA on EIDL

Got this email recently


Dear Applicant,

We understand the challenges your business is facing due to the massive disruption caused by the Coronavirus (COVID-19) pandemic. You are receiving this message as a notification that your Economic Injury Disaster Loan (EIDL) application is currently being processed in the order it was received. You will receive an email notification when there is a change to your application status.

Without question, COVID-19 has caused an extraordinary impact on our nation's small businesses, and the demand for emergency working capital provided by the EIDL program is at historic levels. The SBA is processing applications from small businesses and private non-profit organizations across the country as quickly as possible. We thank you for your patience and understanding as we work to assist as many applicants as possible.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

hottiebottie said:


> I applied for the eidl grant on april 4 havent heard anything from them since


It's apparently extremely spotty. I had heard nothing as well. and then this evening I got a please be patient email. At least now I know I am in the system.


----------



## Chungyi (Jan 3, 2020)

Let’s say you have business with 3 employees, and you are getting PPP loan to cover those employees’ payroll, utilities, and rent. Would that affect owner’s PUA benefit? Some people think you can’t get both at same time, and I would think it’s true if you are self-employed or private contractor. Not sure if it’s the same with business with employees


----------



## DamnIWouldlikeaREALjob (Jun 7, 2017)

Chungyi said:


> Let's say you have business with 3 employees, and you are getting PPP loan to cover those employees' payroll, utilities, and rent. Would that affect owner's PUA benefit? Some people think you can't get both at same time, and I would think it's true if you are self-employed or private contractor. Not sure if it's the same with business with employees


I guess the question is.....are you an employee? If so, you are covered along with your employees.

Do you pay yourself or at least draw a salary through a 1099-MISC? If so, you would be considered an independent contractor or self-employed and I believe you would need to apply twice....once for you and once for your employees.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

PopcornEater said:


> If I was to allegedly receive a $1,000 direct deposit from the SBA peeps..
> What's next?
> Wasn't this program a loan or is it just a one time grant?
> Anyone else applied?


It's an advance on the loan. This portion you do not have to pay back. The rest of the loan is supposed to follow but there's no timeline as to when that will happen



Uberbrent said:


> if you were to allegedly receive a $1000, wouldn't you already know what you signed for? Wouldn't you read the contract before you actually signed for it?


You would think so but that is not in fact the case. there has been no information at all. I literally had to Google to find out that the repayment is up to 30 years at a 3. 75%. I have no idea who's even backing my loan. It's a rather unsettling feeling whether you get the money or not. The application seriously asked are your name your business name and your account number.


New Uber said:


> folks, the original wording was a $10,000 grant. that's what I applied for. the SBA gave me a $1,000 advance instead. so I got something I did not apply for


 there's actually a lawsuit right now regarding this


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> It's an advance on the loan. This portion you do not have to pay back. The rest of the loan is supposed to follow but there's no timeline as to when that will happen
> 
> You would think so but that is not in fact the case. there has been no information at all. I literally had to Google to find out that the repayment is up to 30 years at a 3. 75%. I have no idea who's even backing my loan. It's a rather unsettling feeling whether you get the money or not. The application seriously asked are your name your business name and your account number.
> there's actually a lawsuit right now regarding this


Same here. The $10,000 grant up front was clearly stated in the beginning and then I got an email from them saying they ran out of money and they were limiting $1k per employee for now. Hope more fed money gets allocated for them soon so we can get the rest of the money.

As for the 30 year loan at 3.75% APR, up to 2 million dollars, first payment deferred for a year. I'll take that any day over UI/PUA. I'm pretty damn glad I didn't qualify or was able to certify for UI/PUA.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

The site says 

Notice: Lapse in Appropriations
SBA is unable to accept new applications at this time for the Economic Injury Disaster Loan (EIDL)-COVID-19 related assistance program (including EIDL Advances) based on available appropriations funding.

Applicants who have already submitted their applications will continue to be processed on a first-come, first-served basis.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

jeanocelot said:


> Someone I know very well got a $10K loan from the SBA that he defaulted on and got discharged in a Chapter 7 bankruptcy.


That didn't happen. If he qualified for the $10,000 loan from the covid19 loans he only got the money in the last 60 days. More than likely 30 Even if he was already close to closing out bankruptcy proceedings on the day he got it, it would not qualify for the Bankruptcy.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

He may have been talking about a prior loan Amos. That was my conjecture.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

DamnIWouldlikeaREALjob said:


> If it's a loan, I don't think paying yourself would disqualify you from unemployment....it's not like you get to keep the money, it has to be repaid, if it's a loan. No different than going to your local bank and asking for help....got nothing to do with UI benefits.
> 
> It's not PPP, it's EIDL. PPP, no doubt, if it's a grant, is, by definition, salary protection.
> 
> On the other hand, if it's a grant...it may be what you decide to do with the money....maybe pay down your car, upgrade to a better used car....invest in your business.....I'll leave that up to an accountant friend of mine


As you say, the EIDL is a loan and doesn't preclude you from taking the $600/week unemployment. 
The PPP is another story. I think if you get the PPP loan and if you use it 75% for payroll and its forgiven, then you cant take unemployment income. That would be no different than working and taking unemployment, and thats not allowed. But what if you take the PPP and use it for purposes other than payroll. Now its a loan, like any other. It seems to me you could now accept unemployment


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Have we argued about whether PPP and EIDL are taxable income yet? UI is.


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> It's a rather unsettling feeling whether you get the money or not. The application seriously asked are your name your business name and your account number.


YES! EXACTLY! 
I remember the stark brevity of the 'loan application' (IN NAME ONLY)-----> thinking: 
*"WTF!"* ----When did Gov. ever ask so _little_ to be eligible to receive so much? 
Felt like the Dept. Head's college-kid was put in charge of building the online intake-form as part of a beginner coding project. Nobody with any Banking background did that for sure.


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

Dear Applicant,
On March 29, 2020, following the passage of the CARES Act, the SBA provided small business owners and non-profits impacted by COVID-19 with the opportunity to obtain up to a $10,000 Advance on their Economic Injury Disaster Loan (EIDL). The Advance is available as part of the full EIDL application and will be transferred into the account you provide shortly after your application is submitted. *To ensure that the greatest number of applicants can receive assistance during this challenging time, the amount of your Advance will be determined by the number of your pre-disaster (i.e., as of January 31, 2020) employees. The Advance will provide $1,000 per employee up to a maximum of $10,000.*
You may be eligible for another loan program, the *Paycheck Protection Program*, which is available through participating lenders. Below is a comparison of the two loan programs:
* Paycheck Protection Program Full EIDL Loan*

*PURPOSE*​Forgivable if used for payroll (minimum of 75% of the funds received) and the remaining for certain operating expenses (amount of any EIDL advance is not forgivable)To meet financial obligations and operating expenses that could have been met had the disaster not occurred (amount of any EIDL advance is forgiven)*TERMS*​Up to $10 million
1% interest rateUp to $2 million
3.75% for businesses
2.75% for non-profits*FORGIVABLE*​YESNO - EIDL Loan
YES - EIDL Advance*MATURITY*​2 years30 years*FIRST PAYMENT DUE*​Deferred 6 monthsDeferred 1 year

To locate a Paycheck Protection Program Lender, please visit: www.SBA.gov/PaycheckProtection.
Information on available resources may be found at www.sba.gov/coronavirus. For more information on these services, please go to www.sba.gov/local-assistance to locate the email address and phone number for the nearest SBA district office and/or SBA's resource partners.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> He may have been talking about a prior loan Amos. That was my conjecture.


For RS? That would be tough getting a loan for RS before the covid thing, and I do not think that a Ride Share LLC would be able to qualify. SBA loans are not easy to earn.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

DeadHeadDriver said:


> YES! EXACTLY!
> I remember the stark brevity of the 'loan application' (IN NAME ONLY)-----> thinking:
> *"WTF!"* ----When did Gov. ever ask so _little_ to be eligible to receive so much?
> Felt like the Dept. Head's college-kid was put in charge of building the online intake-form as part of a beginner coding project. Nobody with any Banking background did that for sure.


 "receive so much" ??? $1000 is not a lot of money


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> He may have been talking about a prior loan Amos. That was my conjecture.


I was referring to a SBA disaster loan, for a weather event in 2005.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

jeanocelot said:


> I was referring to a SBA disaster loan, for a weather event in 2005.


Well that would make a lot more sense. Disaster loan amounts have been in $10,000 increments for a while now but I did not think that far back. Definitely not keeping up with inflation!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

oldfart said:


> "receive so much" ??? $1000 is not a lot of money


When we originally applied it was stating $10,000. The $1,000 change happen after we applied. So his thought wow that's a lot of money was based on the $10,000 figure


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> When we originally applied it was stating $10,000. The $1,000 change happen after we applied. So his thought wow that's a lot of money was based on the $10,000 figure


Pretty sure the $1,000 instant payment was from the beginning and the $10,000 apply requirement was too


----------



## DamnIWouldlikeaREALjob (Jun 7, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Pretty sure the $1,000 instant payment was from the beginning and the $10,000 apply requirement was too


Nope, about 3 weeks after applying, we all received an email from the SBA saying that "because of demand" they were limiting the initial grant to $1000 x the number of employees, up to $10,000. The EIDL loan can be for Millions.


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

If you already received your 1k grant I think you don't need to do anything else. Just wait for an offer either through e-mail or phone call and decline or accept. They base the amount of the loan offer on your income.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> Pretty sure the $1,000 instant payment was from the beginning and the $10,000 apply requirement was too


Apply requirement?? What? The original term was a $10,000 advance on a loan up to 2 million dollars


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Apply requirement?? What? The original term was a $10,000 advance on a loan up to 2 million dollars


WHOAAA I am a news junkie I watch news 4-8 hours a day. I investigated the new stimulus SBA loans and never saw a $2,000,000 offered up to anyone but large companies with more than 500 employees.

Initial SBA offers were an immediate $1,000 payment upon application for the $10,000 loan which could become forgivable if 80% of it was spent on payroll and rent (for a brick and mortar)

If you were already running an LLC then this became an easy process, but for those running empty had problems qualifying ( For Ride Share)


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> WHOAAA I am a news junkie I watch news 4-8 hours a day. I investigated the new stimulus SBA loans and never saw a $2,000,000 offered up to anyone but large companies with more than 500 employees.
> 
> Initial SBA offers were an immediate $1,000 payment upon application for the $10,000 loan which could become forgivable if 80% of it was spent on payroll and rent (for a brick and mortar)
> 
> If you were already running an LLC then this became an easy process, but for those running empty had problems qualifying ( For Ride Share)


 I think you're mixing up the PPP and the EIDL perhaps you need to find a new news station

@Amos69
https://www.investopedia.com/how-to...y-disaster-loan-eidl-and-loan-advance-4802134


----------



## UpTownSmoke (Jan 30, 2020)

Uberbrent said:


> if you were to allegedly receive a $1000, wouldn't you already know what you signed for? Wouldn't you read the contract before you actually signed for it?


Someone's always gotta be a ******bag.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

UpTownSmoke said:


> Someone's always gotta be a @@@@@@bag.


Were you triggered by someone speaking the truth so you resorted to name calling?


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

oldfart said:


> "receive so much" ??? $1000 is not a lot of money


According to Hillary $1000 is crumbs


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Poopy54 said:


> According to Hillary $1000 is crumbs


not sure what Hillary has to do with this Except shes right. $1000 is crumbs


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

oldfart said:


> not sure what Hillary has to do with this Except shes right. $1000 is crumbs


When she stated that we are deplorables during the 2016 elections, and Pelosi stated that $1000 for the Trump tax break were crumbs a couple of years back


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Poopy54 said:


> When she stated that we are deplorables during the 2016 elections, and Pelosi stated that $1000 for the Trump tax break were crumbs a couple of years back


both are true ,



Amos69 said:


> WHOAAA I am a news junkie I watch news 4-8 hours a day. I investigated the new stimulus SBA loans and never saw a $2,000,000 offered up to anyone but large companies with more than 500 employees.
> 
> Initial SBA offers were an immediate $1,000 payment upon application for the $10,000 loan which could become forgivable if 80% of it was spent on payroll and rent (for a brick and mortar)
> 
> If you were already running an LLC then this became an easy process, but for those running empty had problems qualifying ( For Ride Share)


a little bit off

The EIDL loan was up to 2 million with a forgivable $10000 advance (later changed to an advance of $1000/employee, up to $10000
The PPP loan is up to $10,000,000 and completely forgivable

crusoeatl posted a nice chart in a post above


----------



## UpTownSmoke (Jan 30, 2020)

Uberbrent said:


> Were you triggered by someone speaking the truth so you resorted to name calling?


So you're triggered by someone speaking the truth??


----------



## lala2016 (Aug 14, 2016)

jeanocelot said:


> Someone I know very well got a $10K loan from the SBA that he defaulted on and got discharged in a Chapter 7 bankruptcy.


This your info must be before the pandemic started which does not apply right now....


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

lala2016 said:


> This your info must be before the pandemic started which does not apply right now....


Yes, this was from 2005.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

you are now a thousandaire.

make it rain until it gone


----------

